

How to hire recruiters - snowmaker
http://blog.jaredfriedman.com/2015/08/11/how-to-hire-recruiters

======
collyw
I think having a "recruiter" is a problem. When I interview for technical
positions, I know that if I am speaking to HR people or a recruiter, that I am
unlikely to get any valuable information out of them, and they will almost
always try and get my current salary information from me. I would far rather
speak with the technical team that I will be working with.

